# Been to see the 747, driven it and fell in love with it!!



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi again

We went to Essex yesterday to see the 747 and test drive it.

Fell in love with it!! as I knew we would. Only problem is can't have one from there until next January. Can't wait that long, so today went to Portsmouth where they have one on its way that we can have next month!!!

Got a very good deal, signed on the dotted line, left a deposit and are now waiting for the bank to say yes with fingers and toes crossed!!!

Kirsty


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kirsty
Congratulations, nice van. Lucky to get one that quick.
Safe travels

Steve.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kirsty 
Best of luck with the new van, I ordered our one last Oct at the NEC and won't get it till after this years NEC, getting very excited. 
Wobby


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Kirsty

Lovely van, well done. 

stew


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your purchase. That is the MH I will be buying when I make my purchase.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Been to see the 747, driven it and fell in love with it!*



Willows18 said:


> Hi again
> 
> We went to Essex yesterday to see the 747 and test drive it.
> 
> ...


I am biased..but I knew you`d like it. 

What essex dealer was it? Cranham by any chance.

steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done, Kirsty. I spent some time with an owner of a 747 at this year's France rally at easter. It's a beautiful van, spacious and comfortable. I'm sure you'll be really pleased with it. You've done really well to get one that quick.

Gerald


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes it was Cranham in Essex... was that where you got yours from?

Kirsty


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Willows18 said:


> Yes it was Cranham in Essex... was that where you got yours from?
> 
> Kirsty


No Kirsty,didn`t buy from them although they are my local dealer.I bought mine in the end from camper uk in lincolnshire.

steve


----------

